# faces to names



## stary boy (Nov 26, 2006)

lets all share photos so we can all put faces to name this is silly old me on the left


----------



## TOMatoPASTE (Nov 26, 2006)

ummm, refer to my profile  (not avitar btw)


----------



## Reptilian (Nov 26, 2006)

This is me...Name is Ash


----------



## MrBredli (Nov 26, 2006)

stary boy said:


> lets all share photos so we can all put faces to name this is silly old me on the left



Is that your girlfriend in the picture?


----------



## Reptilian (Nov 26, 2006)

enough pics? hahahahaha


----------



## TOMatoPASTE (Nov 26, 2006)

no, i think you should add another few hundred reptilian, just like me, millions of em


----------



## Reptilian (Nov 26, 2006)

ok will do...hahahaha


----------



## stary boy (Nov 26, 2006)

nah that is my best mate... i ahhh prefer fella's ..her im not too sure


----------



## TOMatoPASTE (Nov 26, 2006)

btw, in case u didnt realise, i didnt mean that i looked like a turtle. there is an actual pic in my profile lol


----------



## stary boy (Nov 26, 2006)

thats hot tomoato paste hahaha


----------



## TOMatoPASTE (Nov 26, 2006)

haha
cheers


----------



## MrBredli (Nov 26, 2006)

stary boy said:


> nah that is my best mate... i ahhh prefer fella's ..her im not too sure



Gee.. thanks for killing the fantasy..


----------



## TOMatoPASTE (Nov 26, 2006)

mr b. fantasies arent meant to be real, so u dont hav to stop fantacising 
also there are plenty of site dedicated to what your afta


----------



## Darkon (Nov 27, 2006)

stary boy said:


> thats hot tomoato paste hahaha




he's not just hot, he's sexy ......................... lol


----------



## elapid68 (Nov 27, 2006)

How many times is this thread going to come up.  If everyone completed their profiles there would be photo's of each of us in our profiles.
Then again, most people like their privacy and don't want others knowing who they are.


----------



## TOMatoPASTE (Nov 27, 2006)

elapid68 said:


> How many times is this thread going to come up.  If everyone completed their profiles there would be photo's of each of us in our profiles.
> Then again, most people like their privacy and don't want others knowing who they are.



haha, for free compliments  

u sexy thing elapid....nice frog 

while im at it....darkon and stary boy - hot stuff


----------



## stary boy (Nov 27, 2006)

i agree every1 put pics in ur profiles im always looking and never get a pic...its just not right

and mr b im sorry for ruining the fantasie... but you know it was a had tpo be there moment and boy was it awsome to be there


----------



## falconboy (Nov 27, 2006)

Reptilian mate, in that last pic, you look like a defendant on the way to court


----------



## Reptilian (Nov 27, 2006)

actually was my pop's funeral m8... :-(


----------



## Rennie (Nov 27, 2006)

There's a few members pics in here:

http://www.aussiepythons.com/showthread.php?t=32770&highlight=nephrurus


----------



## Rennie (Nov 27, 2006)

Well that was a waste of time, 51 pages and there's only about 10 pics left. At least mine is gone :lol:


----------



## falconboy (Nov 27, 2006)

Reptilian said:


> actually was my pop's funeral m8... :-(



Sorry to hear that buddy - I guess theres always 2 reasons why someone would look that unhappy in a suit and thats one of them. Chin up mate.


----------



## Reptilian (Nov 27, 2006)

LoL yeah...thx...


----------



## Tatelina (Nov 27, 2006)

elapid68 said:


> How many times is this thread going to come up.  If everyone completed their profiles there would be photo's of each of us in our profiles.
> Then again, most people like their privacy and don't want others knowing who they are.



I haven't see a thread like this yet.. 
But I agree with the whole privacy thing.. If it wasn't for the weirdos (and even the few I've come across here aswell) I think alot of us would be more willing to plaster our faces around.


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Nov 27, 2006)

Here ya go a pic of me


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Nov 27, 2006)

http://www.aussiepythons.com/showthread.php?t=42980


----------



## alumba (Nov 27, 2006)

yeh just check public profile


----------



## Vat69 (Nov 27, 2006)

What's this? A chance to sell myself and waste some more time? How very excellent! 

Here are a couple of webcam shots:

This is me earlier this week with gnarly hair:






This is me yesterday with boring hair again but with a wicked clothing:





And finally here's me self-loving in the bathroom of a night club:





Hooray!! :lol:


----------



## falconboy (Nov 27, 2006)

Geez there are some chicky babes on here....


----------



## pavlova (Nov 27, 2006)

Mines in my provile too.
Pav


----------



## alumba (Nov 27, 2006)

yes there are a few hotties


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Nov 27, 2006)

I could say the same bout some of the dudes in here grrrrr  and there are some ferals lol awesome hair vat


----------



## Jen (Nov 27, 2006)

Nice top Vat69! where'd you get it? there is a pic of me on here somewhere, RevDan put it on for me as i am comp illiterate


----------



## mitchyj (Nov 27, 2006)

here i am


----------



## cam (Nov 27, 2006)

WHAT HAPPENED TO YOUR FACE CAMERON!!!!!
is what my mum said 

I DONT REMEMBER!!!


----------



## thalia_isabel (Nov 27, 2006)

mwa


----------



## MrBredli (Nov 27, 2006)

This is me sitting in my lounge room. I keep my herps in the green room on the right.


----------



## MrBredli (Nov 27, 2006)

Seeing as i've had such a successful breeding season, i've decided it's time to move on up in the world and get myself a decent home. I've been consulting with an architect and together we've come up with something pretty special i reckon. We still have a few minor details to work out, but here's what we've come up with so far..


----------



## MrBredli (Nov 27, 2006)

Bumfights... gold!


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Nov 27, 2006)

lol how do u get internet connection mrB lol a powerpoint in the wall???? clean up ur mess its untidy


----------



## TrueBlue (Nov 27, 2006)

gee mrbredli, ive never seen you looking so flash. Were you going to a wedding or something.???


----------



## MrBredli (Nov 27, 2006)

Aussie Python Lover said:


> lol how do u get internet connection mrB lol a powerpoint in the wall???? clean up ur mess its untidy



Of course, isn't that how you get yours? 



TrueBlue said:


> gee mrbredli, ive never seen you looking so flash. Were you going to a wedding or something.???



Nah nothing that flash Rob. That pic was taken just after i got home from a charity fund raiser. I was the guest speaker and i gave a speech on The Impact of Globalisation on the Regional Economy.


----------



## TrueBlue (Nov 27, 2006)

bet you pulled heaps of chicks that night.


----------



## MrBredli (Nov 27, 2006)

TrueBlue said:


> bet you pulled heaps of chicks that night.





whiteyluvsrum said:


> maybe not chicks, but something else.
> pulling, that is!



I pull heaps of chicks everynight! Come on guys, this is Mr Bredli we're talking about. 8)


----------



## serpenttongue (Nov 27, 2006)

Whiteyluvsrum, is your avatar pic because you're a fan of the movie "Johnny Got His Gun" or because you're a Metallica fan?

Also, when can we expect an "American History X" avatar pic from you?

No pic of me guys.


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Nov 27, 2006)

get out of here with ya samon tin for a hat and a number plate for a thong! lol!


----------



## TOMatoPASTE (Nov 27, 2006)

serpenttongue said:


> Whiteyluvsrum, is your avatar pic because you're a fan of the movie "Johnny Got His Gun" or because you're a Metallica fan?
> 
> Also, when can we expect an "American History X" avatar pic from you?
> 
> No pic of me guys.



so the pic in ur profile isnt of u.....?


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Nov 27, 2006)

both, i got the dvd.
i got an american history x avatar, but i would get banned if i put it up.


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Nov 27, 2006)

avatar is movie, profile is me.


----------



## warp81 (Nov 27, 2006)

WOW! VAT69 extremely hot and sexy a snappy dresser 2! If only i lived in NSW


----------



## serpenttongue (Nov 27, 2006)

TOMatoPASTE said:


> so the pic in ur profile isnt of u.....?


 
Big co-incidence what t-shirt i have on, after asking Whiteyluvsrum about "Johnny Got His Gun" and Metallica:lol:


----------



## serpenttongue (Nov 27, 2006)

whiteyluvsrum said:


> i got a bite the gutter one ready to go!


 
"Put your mouth on the gutter...RIGHT NOW!!!! That's it. Now say goodnight." *CRUNCH*:shock:


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Nov 27, 2006)

Derek Vinyard: you just with the wrong bull. You should've learned your lesson on the basketball court. But you never get the message. My father gave me that truck! You ever shoot at fireman? You come here and shoot at my family? I'm gonna teach you a real lesson now. Put your mouth on the curb. 
Lawrence: Come on man. 
Derek Vinyard: I said: Put your mouth on the curb! 
[lawrence bites onto the curb] 
Danny Vinyard: Derek, no! 
Derek Vinyard: Thats it! Now say good night. 
[Derek stomps Lawrence's head into the curb] 

i had to edit alot out.


----------



## serpenttongue (Nov 27, 2006)

"Curb"!!! That's it, he says "Curb" not "Gutter"!!! Silly me.


Powerful scene!!!


----------



## MrBredli (Nov 27, 2006)

Watching that scene always gives me a toothache..


----------



## rexs1 (Nov 27, 2006)

MrBredli said:


> Watching that scene always gives me a toothache..




it gave me a head ache mr b , lol


----------



## Reptilian (Nov 28, 2006)

Hey rexs1, you must live north somewhere, we get heaps of those frillies around here...

And American History X is a great movie aint it...


----------



## cwarren72 (Nov 28, 2006)

Me the missus and some chick who kept hitting on me


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Nov 28, 2006)

my photo is in my profile if anyone is interested etc
thats the best place for these pics
cheers
Roger


----------



## cyclamen (Nov 28, 2006)

cwarren72 said:


> Me the missus and some chick who kept hitting on me



isnt that the girl from The Veronicas...haha


----------



## cwarren72 (Nov 28, 2006)

ah she said something about some band or something...not real sure.


----------



## Vat69 (Nov 28, 2006)

Jen said:


> Nice top Vat69! where'd you get it?



Thankyou 
I don't remember where the top was from, but the waspie was from Gallery Serpentine in Sydney


----------



## rexs1 (Nov 28, 2006)

your new eos hey budda
nick


----------



## cyclamen (Nov 28, 2006)

Buddha said:


> oh you wanted faces....sorry



can i hav ur camera buddha


----------



## Lucas (Nov 28, 2006)

me


----------



## Lucas (Nov 28, 2006)

me......


----------



## Tsidasa (Nov 28, 2006)

me


----------



## Reptilian (Nov 28, 2006)

mmm... *pants like a dog*


----------



## Lucas (Nov 28, 2006)

did my pic do that much for you reptilian?:lol:


----------



## Reptilian (Nov 28, 2006)

@ Whitey hahaha, thats me...LoL

@ Lucas, hahaha you wish...


----------



## Lucas (Nov 28, 2006)

what, blokes with shaved heads, facial hair and tatts don't do it fo you?


----------



## falconboy (Nov 28, 2006)

Oh Tsidasa........................................................................speechless.


----------



## Lucas (Nov 28, 2006)

looks like i'm out of the scene then:lol:


----------



## pythonlover (Nov 28, 2006)

all i have for thalia_isabel is wow!!


----------



## thalia_isabel (Nov 28, 2006)

pythonlover said:


> all i have for thalia_isabel is wow!!


aww, ur 2 kind  lol


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Nov 28, 2006)

oh , you want a face shot
sorry guys, it had to go


----------



## falconboy (Nov 28, 2006)

If I knew nudity was allowed on APS I would have posted earlier..............


----------



## Reptilian (Nov 28, 2006)

whiteyluvsrum said:


> i would have to agree with pythonlover



Yeah i did also think that as well, i couldnt post tho, cos me mrs was over me shoulder...hahahaha


----------



## bredli84 (Nov 28, 2006)

haha good one whitey (as usual)


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Nov 28, 2006)

ha ha whitey,na ah ah ah


----------



## falconboy (Nov 28, 2006)

ssssnakeman, I actually thought I was looking at my back side reflection


----------



## IsK67 (Nov 28, 2006)

Mines a bit old. But you can see the potential for cuteness.

:lol:

IsK


----------



## codeth (Nov 28, 2006)

me


----------



## Lucas (Nov 28, 2006)

Sup' dog. got tha ziggety up?


----------



## codeth (Nov 28, 2006)

Lucas said:


> Sup' dog. got tha ziggety up?



?????


----------



## pythonlover (Nov 28, 2006)

hahaha..........


----------



## Lucas (Nov 28, 2006)

just stiring:lol:

Ignore me


----------



## nightowl (Nov 28, 2006)

falconboy said:


> Oh Tsidasa........................................................................speechless.



ditto... :shock:


----------



## falconboy (Nov 28, 2006)

Hey lucas, was thinking the same mate, but more along the lines of 'Yo dude wassup'


----------



## falconboy (Nov 28, 2006)

nightowl said:


> ditto... :shock:




Yep, natural, real beauty for a change YUM.


----------



## pythonlover (Nov 28, 2006)

everyone is beautiful in their own way... but some of the lookers on here geezz!! lol


----------



## Reptilian (Nov 28, 2006)

pythonlover said:


> everyone is beautiful in their own way... but some of the lookers on here geezz!! lol



Yeah, like me...hahahaha














Got a face only a mother could love....and even she abandoned me......LoL


----------



## falconboy (Nov 28, 2006)

pythonlover said:


> everyone is beautiful in their own way



Mate, you aint seen my pic! LOL


----------



## pythonlover (Nov 28, 2006)

haha i said in their own way lol im sure your a lovely person lol


----------



## salebrosus (Nov 28, 2006)

*A Bathurst Shocker*

Me with a close friend at Bathurst this year- this is after a case of bundy and a long awaited win so apologies for the atrocity.

Simone.


----------



## cyclamen (Nov 28, 2006)

johnbowemonie said:


> Me with a close friend at Bathurst this year- this is after a case of bundy and a long awaited win so apologies for the atrocity.
> 
> Simone.



oh i needed to shut my eyes for that pic...... i am a holden girl through and through


----------



## falconboy (Nov 28, 2006)

Falconboy says 'GO THE FALCON'


----------



## bredli84 (Nov 28, 2006)

bah, go holden!!!


----------



## cyclamen (Nov 28, 2006)

bredli84 said:


> bah, go holden!!!



i am with you bredli.....GO HOLDEN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pythonlover (Nov 28, 2006)

you 2 arnt the only ones GO HOLDEN WOOT WOOT!!!!!


----------



## cyclamen (Nov 28, 2006)

whiteyluvsrum said:


> go nortons!



??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
what the hell is a norton


----------



## falconboy (Nov 28, 2006)

I thought you'd come up with 'Go Leyland P76'


----------



## Reptilian (Nov 28, 2006)

Go Holden!!!!!!!!


----------



## bredli84 (Nov 28, 2006)

falconboy said:


> I thought you'd come up with 'Go Leyland P76'



hahahahahahaha :lol: not even whitey wold say that


----------



## cyclamen (Nov 28, 2006)

whiteyluvsrum said:


> what a beast!



is that your car ????????


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Nov 28, 2006)

Leyland P76, deluxe one i think


----------



## cyclamen (Nov 28, 2006)

whiteyluvsrum said:


> Leyland P76, deluxe one i think



interesting choice.......u would suit a hummer.


----------



## cyclamen (Nov 28, 2006)

whiteyluvsrum said:


> two wheels is suited to me, hummer is junk!



fair enough........ was only saying. .... sheesh.!!!!!! :shock:


----------



## Reptilian (Nov 28, 2006)

two wheels ay...Now we have something in common!!! LoL


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Nov 28, 2006)

i love scooters!!!!!!
what model do you like?


----------



## falconboy (Nov 28, 2006)

Scooters?

I'm disgusted whitey, I would have thought a Harley no less for you mate.......


----------



## Lucas (Nov 28, 2006)

has any one seen the new madass?

the thing is crazy. Suped up postie bike


----------



## pythonlover (Nov 28, 2006)

i have a push bike


----------



## Reptilian (Nov 28, 2006)

This is my dream to own one.... 

Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Lucas (Nov 28, 2006)

the madass


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Nov 28, 2006)

i was joking, i loath scooters.
i just blat to work and back on my xr.


----------



## Lucas (Nov 28, 2006)

xr what? 2? 4? 6?


----------



## Lucas (Nov 28, 2006)

bullet proof. Wouldn't mind an xr but I'd go a 400

used to ride a wr 200

lots of fun


----------



## Lucas (Nov 28, 2006)

are they still making them. I know the CRF has taken over the line but I'm not sure if the xr is still in production


----------



## Lucas (Nov 28, 2006)

bit of a disapointment. They are a cracker of a bike


----------



## pythonlover (Nov 28, 2006)

i like takitos


----------



## codeth (Nov 28, 2006)

johnbowemonie said:


> Me with a close friend at Bathurst this year- this is after a case of bundy and a long awaited win so apologies for the atrocity.
> 
> Simone.



where you up the top ?


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Nov 28, 2006)

here's me with one of the biggest catches of trip!
i retired after this catch and got stuck into a well earnt carton of rum!


----------



## shamous1 (Nov 28, 2006)

*Ed Norton*



whiteyluvsrum said:


> .



American History X fan I see.:lol:


----------



## shamous1 (Nov 28, 2006)

*Me*

Here's a pic of me when I was a Virgin. :lol:

Don't show kids this pic it will scar them for life


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Nov 28, 2006)

the old F18, cant wait to c the replacements fyling around.
be a long time but!


----------



## Lucas (Nov 28, 2006)

That at Byron Buddha?


----------



## Lucas (Nov 28, 2006)

I miss that place


----------



## Ashleigh:] (Nov 28, 2006)

Yer its beautiful!!


----------



## Bendarwin (Nov 28, 2006)

Me just before heading off to a LAN Party.......... Chicks dig me.


----------



## shamous1 (Nov 28, 2006)

*Is this guy serious*



Bendarwin said:


> Me just before heading off to a LAN Party.......... Chicks dig me.



I know that can't possibly be you and it could only happen in America. Pretty sad when people do things like that:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## pixie (Nov 28, 2006)

hehe sex-y bendarwin  i love the NES controllers


----------



## OdessaStud (Nov 28, 2006)

?????????????????????????????????????????????????? ????????
what the hell is a norton 

Mel a Norton is a motor bike made in England I believe .
Just thought Id answer Mel even though it was a few pages back.
Odie


----------



## cyclamen (Nov 29, 2006)

OdessaStud said:


> ?????????????????????????????????????????????????? ????????
> what the hell is a norton
> 
> Mel a Norton is a motor bike made in England I believe .
> ...



Thanks Odie


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Nov 29, 2006)

rexs1 is hot


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Nov 29, 2006)

lol whitey Rex Hunt eat ya heart out lmao


----------



## salebrosus (Nov 29, 2006)

*Yowza*



codeth said:


> where you up the top ?



Absolutely- I camp in Sulman and Reid campground. My group usually have a big set up just past the last billboard advertisement as you exit the Cutting. There is a little ramp on the right and a cameramans post we are about two metres from that next to a group of Larry Perkins fanatics.

Simone.


----------



## codeth (Nov 29, 2006)

nice spot, how early did you have to get in?


----------



## salebrosus (Nov 29, 2006)

The people i go with a third generation Bathurst hooligans so they've booked the same area the last 30 years. We book 44 sites and use them as we need them. If we have extra sites then we can fit more cars there. It's a top area and makes for awesome viewing.

Simone.


----------



## Hemi6pack (Dec 2, 2006)

Here is me...


----------



## cyclamen (Dec 2, 2006)

i aint putting my pic on here


----------



## spilota_variegata (Dec 2, 2006)

Here is me.


----------



## hodges (Dec 2, 2006)

melgalea said:


> i aint putting my pic on here



y not 
heres me again lol


----------



## Hetty (Dec 2, 2006)

I know I'm *way* too late but I have a US/Canada/England 10,000 Days Tool tour shirt


----------



## falconboy (Dec 2, 2006)

Brad mate, looks like you overdosed on the acne cream there buddy!


----------



## DemonAce (Dec 3, 2006)

Me drawing on people


----------



## Rennie (Dec 3, 2006)

I think it says "HARD" on his knuckles.


----------



## DemonAce (Dec 3, 2006)

my knuckles Say Hard Luck..


----------



## krusty (Dec 3, 2006)

ill keep my ugly mug out of this but i will say this.

we have some VERY VERY HOT LOOKING CHICKS on this site.
they can keep the pics comeing very nice.


----------

